# Laterite Gold



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Visited a new LSF today. The owner has some planted tanks in the store and seems pretty knowledgeable in general about plants. I asked if he had flourite or eco-complete, and he said something better - laterite gold.

He's used both fourite and eco-complete and said this gold stuff grew his plants "4 times" better, even under lower light and no CO2. One tank present had it mixed with sand and that one had the best looking plants of all other tanks. Even with no CO2. All of them where rooted plants too - swords, crypts...

Anyone use this stuff and like it?
Is Dupla substrate gold the same thing?


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

65 views and nobody? Hmm, Dupla is harder to come by then I thought. Well for the $45 he was selling it, Laterite Gold won't be in my tank either.


----------



## Darla (Apr 1, 2004)

Even though I barely know anything about plants, it doesn't seem like like substrate alone would make a difference in low light & no CO2 plant setups. If you took a tomato plant and put it in the best soil in the world it still die off in too much darkness.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 15, 2004)

*Laterite gold*

Hi Rolo,

I live by Aquariumlandscapes.net and have used them several times. They're a little pricey, but their laterite is pretty cheap. $11.95 for 1.5 pounds or if your doing a huge tank, $19.95 for 5 pounds. I have used Laterite Gold and aquariumlandscapes.net's laterite. The two produced equally good results.

David


```
http://www.aquariumlandscapes.net/aquarium-plants/Aquarium-Substrate-Laterite-1-5lb.cfm
```


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

That's not all that good of a deal on laterite.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

For the price of Laterite Gold I was no where near considering it! If there were 20 raving review I might consider the thought. I'm just wondering if it was as great as the LFS made it to be. I can't honestly believe that it works so much better then flourite or eco-complete. I have the same attitude as Darla. 

Anyway it does work. There were 2 fairly identical tanks in size, lighting, no CO2. One had sand, the other sand/Gold, and difference in plant condition was noticeable. Any other laterite would do the same.


----------



## mm12463 (Nov 22, 2003)

Hey Chris which store was this? Terraquatics in Champlin? Was it by chance Substrate Gold a red clay like laterite made by Carl Schoeler? Did the stuff look like this? Not going to buy it but curious. I don't think Substrate Gold is made anymore.

http://fish.silver-fox.us/gallery/20gsetup/Substrategold
http://fish.silver-fox.us/gallery/20gsetup/Picture_019

Let me know about this new place. Always looking for alternatives. They have a good plant selection?


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Yes that is exactly it! And yes Terra Quatics. Today I went back and saw it was actually "substrate" gold. I noticed he put out those little containers and and the big $45 bucket is gone. Well, how does it work? Carl Schoeler and made in MN? Ha, where did I get Dupla. He's pretty pumped over this stuff.

Interestingly I found this about the product - http://www.aquabotanic.com/plantfer.htm It's loaded with traces and macros, not just iron like I thought. No wonder why his root feeders looked so great. He's got no CO2 and believe doesn't dose ferts.

I've only been there two times now and really like it. Maybe even more the WOF. I liked how it's more planted tank geared and the several species of crypts he's got. Saw some new fish and unusual but attractive driftwood - African root.

Glad to see you updated the site. roud:


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I would not say it's loaded with macros or traces at those levels. In fact I seem to recall that Eco-Complete has more traces available.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Well, I was more or less surprised it was not simply glorified laterite, that there was more then iron. I've been looking around for the guaranteed analysis of eco-complete, but had no luck. Where can I find it (besides on the bag if thats where it is)?

To me it looks like a nice replacement to the flourish tabs I've been using. Some higher and lower levels of macros and traces, but generally not too different. Directions say it can be made into balls.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (May 24, 2003)

Don one of our sponsors sells this quite reasonable as well Check out his site @
http://www.freshwateraquariumplants.com

Great guy to talk to as well if you are looking for tips


Marcus S Russo
JBJ powerheads buy 2 GET 1 FREE
JBJ chiller super sale.
Eco-complete 14.99
JBJ lighting lowest on the net 
Come by see our filters, co2 equipment, plants and more 
Marc Russo 











HTTP://www.Fish-ForumS.com

Http://www.AQUATIC-STORE.COM


----------



## aquaticscapes (May 23, 2004)

*Substrate Gold*

I have been using Substrate Gold for a long time in my Red Flint nursery tanks. It is an excellent product especially for sword plants. I roll it into one inch balls and push it down next to the roots of the plants. You definitely do not want to layer a tank with it if you will be pulling plants or you will have quite the mess. I know the guy that bought the business from Karl and it is still available. Regards, Don Matakis


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Don, thanks for your tip. Your plants are beautiful and since it receives your endorsement, well I have to try it now. I'll end up ordering plants from you some time too.

BTW, I was the one who called a few weeks ago asking if you were open to the public.


----------



## aquaticscapes (May 23, 2004)

*Substrate gold*

Chris, thanks for the compliment on the plants! I do remember the call and you can come down as long as you give me a days advance due to the extreme hectic pace around here. And the guy at Terre Quatics just moved a few months back to a new location from an old church if I remember correctly. I bought a used 40 breeder with a iron stand from him. Like to get some more of those stands, some guy makes em locally. Regards, Don Matakis


----------



## mm12463 (Nov 22, 2003)

Before he was forced (ie evicted by the City of Osseo because they wanted the land for a parking lot I believe) he had a 120 gallon or so that was unreal amongst others. That tank and their help(forgot their names) got me interested in planted tanks. I had a pretty nice 30 gallon breeder. It was my first planted tank and really new nothing, not that I know anything now.

Substrate gold is pretty nice. I put a layer down mixed with gravel. It was suggested to place some natural, unscented/treated paper towels down on top of that. Like one layer. Then top with your gravel. I liked it and still have a container of it and used it on my first tank to get back into the hobby. But I forgot the paper towels. Yank up a deep rooter and it does get in the water column. Just have to be careful. The first time I used it I did do the towel trick and never had a problem with it in the water column or with the paper towel trick.

And as previous mentioned you can mix some with water, roll it into balls and bake in the oven and use as a root tab. Never done it but I am going to try it soon under my crypts in one tank. And if I recall they where also premade bags of it. I know if you do a search on the APD mailing list there are a bunch of posts of the years regarding Substrate Gold. Even scarier I found some of my posts from back in 1997 when I first started. God I sounded like a dork! LOL

I'll have to make a trip up to Champlin again. Last time I was there he just moved in and was getting things started again. Missed the dogs greeting you at the door though. That was fun.

Yup updating the site. More to come this weekend. My redo of the 10 is going, I need to take pictures and update a lot this weekend. That's the goal. It's fun. Keeps me really involved. Even cooler is I get emails from time to time people asking me questions, even some from the otherside of the world. I since I track the log I get a ton of hits from everywhere. Man the world has gotten a lot closer. Hell my tanks suck and people visit. Either way its all fun.


----------

